# Autonomie iPad Rétina



## neoback45 (6 Février 2013)

Bonjours a tous,

J'ai un iPad Rétina 16go Wifi depuis fin decembre, et je trouve que je le recharge assez souvent.En gros tous les 2 jours.
Mon utilisations se limite a environ 2 grosses heures le soir, et 30 minutes le matin.
Je me souviens encore de mon iPad 2 qui lui durée quasiment la semaine.
Alors est-ce normal?


----------



## ToM03 (6 Février 2013)

Ça dépend ce que tu fais, avec le miens je suis impressionné je tiens entre 14 et 18h d'utilisation (navigation web, jeu, bureautique) et de 4 a 7 jours au total


----------



## neoback45 (6 Février 2013)

Je fait a peu près la même chose que toi et il tien 2 jours maxi...


----------



## ToM03 (6 Février 2013)

quand t'es au mini de la batterie dans les indications d'utilisation tu as combien de temps?


----------



## neoback45 (6 Février 2013)

Je regarde ça et je te redit


----------



## endemic (6 Février 2013)

Bonjour, 

Le mien dure en moyenne 2-3 jours avec une utilisation moyenne de 2-3h par jour donc en gros 8h-10h ça dépend de l'utilisation : je l'utilise beaucoup pour regarder des vidéos, mail et surtout internet. Sinon en veille il m'a déjà tenu 2 semaine sans que la batterie se vide considérablement. Sinon, oui l'autonomie est faible par rapport à l'iPad 1 que j'ai déjà eu.


----------



## neoback45 (6 Février 2013)

Ah ça me rassure!l'ipad 2 durée 1 semaine pour la même utilisation!
Sinon j'ai regarder les indication de batterie depuis la dernière recharge et il y a rien de marquer!


----------



## ToM03 (6 Février 2013)

Voilà pour moi.

une fois

une autre fois

Et je le redis, bureautique, web, et une bonne part de jeu 3D même!


----------



## Thorent (10 Février 2013)

Cette info n'est pas notée en 5.1, si tu ne l'as pas fait il faut que tu passes en 6.1 pour avoir la durée d'utilisation. 
Je fais en général 15 sur mon iPad Retina wifi.


----------



## neoback45 (13 Février 2013)

Je suis bien en iOS 6.1 et la durée s'est afficher jusqu'à ce que l'iPad arrive à 40% et après plus d'info!
Il me met que ce sera afficher à la prochaine recharge complète!
Comprend plus rien la!!


----------



## Baltu (16 Février 2013)

moi mon ipad 3 tiens presque 16h d'utilisation avec du web et message, et comme jeu clash of clan donc content  mais avec le jailbreak il consomme beaucoup plus.


----------



## MiWii (17 Février 2013)

Tout depend aussi pendant l'utilisation, du niveau de luminosité, de la localisation, des services push etc... certains truc bouffent vraiment la batterie (surtout la luminosité), meme si on ne fait que du web !


----------



## neoback45 (17 Février 2013)

Par rapport à l'info durée d'utilisation qui ne s'affiche pas, ça viendrais de quoi?


----------



## fousfous (17 Février 2013)

Fait une recharge complète.Des fois ça me le fait mais ça ne reste pas longtemps.
Et mon iPad 2 tiens 12H.


----------



## neoback45 (19 Février 2013)

Avec un peu de retard voici mes temps d'autonomie :





Plutôt médiocre!!


----------



## neoback45 (20 Février 2013)

neoback45 a dit:


> Avec un peu de retard voici mes temps d'autonomie : Je précise que la batterie était a 7%
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Avec l'image c'est mieux 
SAV ou pas?


----------



## wip (20 Février 2013)

Alors que j'étais plutot content de l'automnomie de mon Ipad 3, cette dernière a radicalement diminuée dernièrement.
Je me suis alors rendu compte compte que je n'utilisait plus le chargeur de mon iPad 3, mais celui de l'iPod pour le recharger. Même si ils ont la même taille, ca semble changer quelque chose à la qualité de la recharge.
J'ai retrouvé une automnomie normale en utilisant de nouveau le chargeur vendue avec l'ipad (et notammment un Ipad qui ne se vide pas tout seul quand il est en veille...)


----------



## neoback45 (20 Février 2013)

J'utilise bien le chargeur fournie avec l'ipad.
Je pense faire appel au SAV, qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## Thorent (20 Février 2013)

Pour le coup je ne pense pas que le chargeur soit fautif, je charge régulièrement mon ipad 3 avec un vieux chargeur d'iPod mini, et il tient 15h sans soucis. Il me semble même que les batteries préfèrent les charges lentes, ça chauffe moins.


----------



## neoback45 (20 Février 2013)

J'appel le SAV voir ce qu'il en pense?


----------



## wip (21 Février 2013)

Thorent a dit:


> Pour le coup je ne pense pas que le chargeur soit fautif, je charge régulièrement mon ipad 3 avec un vieux chargeur d'iPod mini, et il tient 15h sans soucis. Il me semble même que les batteries préfèrent les charges lentes, ça chauffe moins.


 Comme quoi, ca doit varier avec la génération de chargeur... :mouais:


----------



## neoback45 (1 Mars 2013)

En tous cas il n'y y a pas moyen qu'il tienne plus de 2 jours!!


----------



## MacSedik (1 Mars 2013)

neoback45 a dit:


> Avec l'image c'est mieux
> SAV ou pas?



Selon moi non car Apple promet 10 h de batterie et là ta batterie à tenu 9h36 en consommant 93% de sa charge ce qui fait qu'elle tiendra théoriquement encore 40 minutes avec les 7% restant. Ta batterie tient bien les 10h promises donc je ne vois pas où est le problème... Avec l'écran Retina les iPad tiennent moins mon 1er iPad tenait facilement 2-3 jours avec une utilisation "normale" : Vidéo-internet-mail en push.


----------



## neoback45 (3 Mars 2013)

Je comprend pas pourquoi elle tien 2 voir 3 fois moin que mon Ipad 2....


----------



## Corentin.  (3 Mars 2013)

Devoir le recharger après 3 heures d'utilisation, c'est pas normal. Le mien tient en général 10 heures d'utilisation avec wifi et Bluetooth activé, et récemment je l'ai maintenu pendant 18 heures d'utilisation car étant en voyage, je l'avais mis en mode avion.


----------

